# right of first refusal = δικαίωμα προτίμησης, δικαίωμα προαίρεσης



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Right of first refusal (ROFR or RFR) is a contractual right that gives its holder the option to enter a business transaction with the owner of something, according to specified terms, before the owner is entitled to enter into that transaction with a third party. In brief, the right of first refusal is similar in concept to a call option.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_of_first_refusal

Παραδείγματος χάριν, μεταφράζω ένα μισθωτήριο. Εκεί λοιπόν λέει ότι θα εκμισθωθεί ένα γραφείο, και ότι αν αδειάσει το διπλανό, που ανήκει στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη, ο μισθωτής θα έχει το δικαίωμα να το δει πρώτος και να πει αν του αρέσει ή όχι για να το μισθώσει κι αυτό.

Βρήκα στην ΕΕ το _δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης_, αλλά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ καλή επιλογή. Ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης λέει «δικαίωμα προτίμησης». Εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Το _*δικαίωμα προτίμησης*_ ή *δικαίωμα προαίρεσης* αντιστοιχεί στο _first option_. Το *δικαίωμα της πρώτης άρνησης* το έχει και ο Χ. στο _right of first refusal_, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πότε μπήκε.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 27, 2011)

*Δικαίωμα προαγοράς* μήπως ή προώνησης ;  Το οποίο όμως είναι και προτίμησης.


Στα γαλλικά το αντίστοιχο είναι το Droit de préemption - _Droit de préemption (ou droit de *préférence*)_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> *Δικαίωμα προαγοράς* μήπως; Το οποίο όμως είναι και προτίμησης.


Όχι. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά το συγκείμενο που παραθέτω, θα δεις γιατί.


----------



## Themis (Jan 27, 2011)

Πάλι απ' τη Wikipedia:


> A pre-emption right is a right to acquire certain property in preference to any other person. It usually refers to property newly coming into existence. A right to acquire existing property in preference to any other person is usually referred to as a right of first refusal.


Δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο για να μη μπει το βατό και κατανοητό δικαίωμα προτίμησης. Με την επιφύλαξη βέβαια ότι δεν είμαι εξπέρ στα νομικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Αυτό έχω βάλει προς το παρόν. Συμφωνείτε πάντως ότι αυτό το «πρώτης άρνησης» ακούγεται λίγο άσχημο; (κι ας λέει η ΕΕ)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι, πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μη βάλουμε κι εδώ το κλασσικότατο στανταράκι "*δικαίωμα προαιρέσεως*" (με το οποίο άλλωστε αποδίδει παραδοσιακά η άτιμη ράτσα των νομικών :) και το γαλλικό "Droit de préemption").


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Και για να μη φανώ μίζερος να πω ότι και το "δικαίωμα προτίμησης" είναι μια χαρά (βλ. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...irst refusal~&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte). Αντιθέτως, το "δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης" αποτελεί δουλική μετάφραση (ερωτηματικό στο μετάφραση παρακαλώ), είναι εντελώς αδιαφανές κι απροσπέλαστο για τον αναγνώστη και... δεν συνεχίζω γιατί ήδη παρεκτράπην.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Σημείωση: το «όχι» που είπα πιο πάνω είναι για το δικαίωμα *προαγοράς*.


----------



## Themis (Jan 27, 2011)

Εγώ είναι σαφές ότι συμφωνώ - μέχρι να έρθει ο Ρογήρος δηλαδή. Το δικαίωμα προτίμησης ή σκέτο προτίμηση ήταν πολύ κοινό στην εμπορική αργκό πολύ πριν χρησιμοποιηθεί στη χρηματιστηριακή. Δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου. Δεν καταλαβαίνεται κιόλας από τον αναγνώστη, αν και η Wikipedia μάς επιτρέπει να το καταλάβουμε εμείς. Γιατί η μόνη λογική που βρίσκω είναι το δεδομένο του τιμήματος, αλλά υπονοείται μάλλον διά της τεθλασμένης.

'Εδιτ: Πριν το πω ήρθε! Θαύμα, θαύμα!


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2011)

Αν μπει "δικαίωμα προτίμησης", φοβάμαι μη γίνει σύγχυση με τον σημαντικότατο ομώνυμο θεσμό του βυζαντινού δικαίου, που δεν υπάρχει μεν στη σημερινή έννομή μας τάξη, ήταν όμως ζωντανός μέχρι τα χρόνια της δημιουργίας του νεοελληνικού κράτους. Αφορούσε γειτονικά (πλησιόχωρα) ακίνητα και προέβλεπε σειρά ολόκληρη δικαιούχων που καλούνταν κατά ιεραρχική τάξη να ασκήσουν ή να αρνηθούν να ασκήσουν ("ρεφουδάρουν") το δικαίωμά τους ενόψει μεταβίβασης κάποιου ακινήτου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Ο οποίος βυζαντινός θεσμός, όμως, δεν είναι κάτι άλλο από ειδική έκφανση του δικαιώματος για το οποίο κάνουμε λόγο επί του παρόντος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ένας ακόμη λόγος για να προσθέσουμε στον τίτλο και το "δικαίωμα προαιρέσεως" [το οποίο ως παραδοσιακή λύση έχει, πώς να το κάνουμε, τη γοητεία μιας παραδοσιακής πίτας ή ενός παραδοσιακού μαγειρευτού, δεν είναι πλαστικούρα, ούτε βιομηχανική τροφή :)]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Κι αφού λίγο-πολύ οι ειδικοί καταλήξατε, να μην ξεχάσουμε και αυτό το ομολογουμένως εξειδικευμένο δικαίωμα προαίρεσης (το γαλλικό αφήνω να το προσθέσει ο νέβερ :))...


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με όλους όσους όσοι όσους λένε ότι είναι (ακατανόητος ή δυσνόητος και οπωσδήποτε σαχλός) αγγλισμός το _δικαίωμα (της) πρώτης άρνησης_. Η δική μου εισήγηση να καθιερωθεί σαν «Θέλω να με ρωτήσεις πρώτο κι ας αρνηθώ, μάνα μου» απέτυχε οικτρά.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι αφού λίγο-πολύ οι ειδικοί καταλήξατε, να μην ξεχάσουμε και αυτό το ομολογουμένως εξειδικευμένο δικαίωμα προαίρεσης (το γαλλικό αφήνω να το προσθέσει ο νέβερ :))...



Το οποίο εκτός από εξειδικευμένο είναι και εντελώς φανταστικό (ή φαντασιακό αν προτιμάτε).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2011)

Άσε που το δικαίωμα που περιγράφει ο Earion πιο πάνω δε διαφέρει και πολύ από κάτι μισθωτήρια ή από κάτι συμβάσεις αγοραπωλησίας... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Ένας ακόμη λόγος για να προσθέσουμε στον τίτλο και το "δικαίωμα προαιρέσεως".


Μα, Ρογήρε, το «δικαίωμα προαίρεσης» σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ταυτίζεται με την *οψιόν* (βλ. προμήθειες).


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Το οποίο εκτός από εξειδικευμένο είναι και εντελώς φανταστικό (ή φαντασιακό αν προτιμάτε).



Το πολύ να ίσχυε σ' αυτή την πόλη της Αγγλίας.

(Προσέξτε τα ατυχήματα τώρα που έχουμε μπλέξει τα μπούτια μας στο νήμα.)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, Ρογήρε, το «δικαίωμα προαίρεσης» σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ταυτίζεται με την *οψιόν* (βλ. προμήθειες).



Πράγματι, αλλά το ευρύ (και ευέλικτο) σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο ενός όρου δεν μπορεί να συνεπάγεται τον εξοβελισμό του σε περιπτώσεις που εμπίπτουν ακριβώς στο σκληρό πυρήνα της έννοιας.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο, Ρογήρε, αλλά εκείνο που εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το «δικαίωμα προαίρεσης», και με τη νομική και με την οικονομική και με τη συμβατική έννοια του όρου, είναι υπερώνυμο όλων αυτών των κατά περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούμενων δικαιωμάτων. Δηλαδή ναι μεν όλα αυτά είναι δικαιώματα προαίρεσης, αλλά ορολογικώς δεν είναι σωστό το να παίρνουμε το υπερώνυμο και να το αντιστοιχίζουμε στα υπώνυμα — όπως λ.χ. δεν θα ήταν αποδεκτό το να πούμε airplane = αεροσκάφος επειδή το airplane είναι και αεροσκάφος (λογικό, αφού υπάρχει σχέση όλου-μέρους). Δηλαδή εκείνο που λέω τελικά είναι ν' αφήσουμε το _δικαίωμα προαίρεσης_ για υπερώνυμο (ούτε δηλ. και για την _οψιόν_, έτσι όπως αυτή νοείται σήμερα στην ελληνική γλώσσα — που 'ναι ένα είδος, μια μορφή δικαιώματος προαίρεσης), και να προσδιορίζουμε πιο συγκεριμένα, περιοριστικά και αμφιμονοσήμαντα τα υπώνυμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, Ρογήρε, αλλά εκείνο που εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το «δικαίωμα προαίρεσης», και με τη νομική και με την οικονομική και με τη συμβατική έννοια του όρου, είναι υπερώνυμο όλων αυτών των κατά περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούμενων δικαιωμάτων. Δηλαδή ναι μεν όλα αυτά είναι δικαιώματα προαίρεσης, αλλά ορολογικώς δεν είναι σωστό το να παίρνουμε το υπερώνυμο και να το αντιστοιχίζουμε στα υπώνυμα — όπως λ.χ. δεν θα ήταν αποδεκτό το να πούμε airplane = αεροσκάφος επειδή το airplane είναι και αεροσκάφος (λογικό, αφού υπάρχει σχέση όλου-μέρους). Δηλαδή εκείνο που λέω τελικά είναι ν' αφήσουμε το _δικαίωμα προαίρεσης_ για υπερώνυμο (ούτε δηλ. και για την _οψιόν_, έτσι όπως αυτή νοείται σήμερα στην ελληνική γλώσσα — που 'ναι ένα είδος, μια μορφή δικαιώματος προαίρεσης), και να προσδιορίζουμε πιο συγκεριμένα, περιοριστικά και αμφιμονοσήμαντα τα υπώνυμα.



Ο προβληματισμός αυτός είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρων. Το ερώτημα, όμως, είναι: διαφοροποιούνται όλες αυτές οι ειδικές περιπτώσεις σε τέτοιο βαθμό από την κεντρική έννοια (το υπερώνυμο) ώστε να αποκτήσουν δικαίωμα αυτοτελούς ορολογικής ύπαρξης; Μέχρι τώρα και για την ελληνική νομική επιστήμη η απάντηση είναι αρνητική. Φυσικά αυτό δεν αποκλείεται να αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Προς το παρόν, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το δικαίωμα προαίρεσης/ προτίμησης μπορεί να "χωρέσει" και να εκφράσει όλες τις ειδικές περιπτώσεις χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Άσε που το δικαίωμα που περιγράφει ο Earion πιο πάνω δε διαφέρει και πολύ από κάτι μισθωτήρια ή από κάτι συμβάσεις αγοραπωλησίας... :)



Εννοείς σημερινές συμβάσεις Παλάβρα; Είναι δυνατόν; Αν είναι αλήθεια με ενδιαφέρει πολύ. Γιά δώσε λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Όχι. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά το συγκείμενο που παραθέτω, θα δεις γιατί.




Που πάω ο άμοιρος χωρίς το κοντέξτ. Δικαίωμα _προτεραιότητας_; Αν και βλέπω να σας καλύπτει το υπερώνυμο (προτίμησης - προαίρεσης). Το ίδιο υπερωνυμικά λειτουργεί και το προτεραιότητα βέβαια, οπότε μάλλον δεν συντρέχει λόγος να υπάρχει και ένας όρος επιπλέον.


Αχ, αυτή η εξαντρίκ ζαργκόν των Άγγλων νομικών και δικηγόρων!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2011)

Με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι το _δικαίωμα προτεραιότητας_ δεν υπάρχει ως ορολογία, ενώ τα άλλα δύο ναι, οπότε ας μην το προσθέσουμε στη συζήτηση.

@Earion: θυμάμαι ότι έχω μεταφράσει διάφορα τέτοια, ωστόσο πρέπει να ψάξω να σου πω λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2011)

Λοιπόν, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει και right of second refusal: 

The right of refusal is the first attempt to level the playing field in the landlord/tenant relationship. Whereas options tend to more firmly tie up the space, a right of refusal provides a mechanism by which the landlord can continue to market vacant space to a third party, while the existing tenant has the last look. As the name implies, it gives an existing tenant the right to accept or refuse the lease terms on space that may be appropriate for future growth.

The biggest difference between an option to expand and the right of refusal is timing. Whereas the option has a defined time window when space must be made available to the tenant, the right of refusal may be an ongoing matter that could surface 30 days after you move into new space or three years down the road, when a third party tenant is willing to enter into a lease for the space.

There are distinctions between ongoing rights of refusals and one-time rights. Ongoing rights continue throughout the initial lease term; with one-time rights, the first time the space is offered and passed on because expansion is not necessary, the rights to the space no longer exist.

There can also be multiple levels where companies may fall in line, with one company having the right of first refusal and a second company having a right of second refusal.​Υπάρχουν και συμβάσεις με πρόβλεψη και για τρίτο ή τέταρτο δικαίωμα προαίρεσης, ωστόσο από ό,τι θυμάμαι αφορούν αγοραπωλησία μετοχών (και προέρχονται από ΗΠΑ, κυρίως), όπου προβλέπεται π.χ. ότι, σε περίπτωση που πωληθούν μετοχές εταιρείας, προτεραιότητα έχουν οι μέτοχοι με μια συγκεκριμένη σειρά, και μετά τρίτοι.

Επίσης το έχω δει σε συμβόλαιο αγοραπωλησίας ακινήτων, ελληνικά αυτή τη φορά. Ο όρος ωστόσο δε χρησιμοποιούταν. Η σύμβαση έλεγε μόνο ότι εάν ο Χ θελήσει να πωλήσει και το διπλανό απ' αυτό που αγοράζει ο Ψ, πρώτα προσφέρεται στον Ψ, μετά στον Χ (κάποιο άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο μέρος) και μετά στο κοινό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2011)

Φρέσκο, από ελληνική σύμβαση (όχι μετάφραση): δικαίωμα πρώτης αποδοχής.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Φρέσκο, από ελληνική σύμβαση (όχι μετάφραση): δικαίωμα πρώτης αποδοχής.


Πράγματι. Γιατί να λέγεται άρνηση και όχι αποδοχή, αφού μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε από τα δύο; Λογικά η έννοια της ιεράρχησης (πρώτο/ δεύτερο) θα έπρεπε να προσδιορίζει το δικαίωμα, όχι την αποδοχή ή άρνηση. Δηλαδή το δικαίωμα αποδοχής του πρώτου προηγείται από το δικαίωμα αποδοχής του δεύτερου. Αν υπάρξει πρώτη αποδοχή δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ δεύτερη, κι αν υπάρξει πρώτη άρνηση τίποτα δεν αποκλείει να μην υπάρξει ποτέ δεύτερη.
Οπότε ας μείνουμε με τη δική μας επιλογή και άσ' τους αυτούς να πρωτοαποδεχοαρνούνται. Και μένει μόνο το υποθετικό ερώτημα: αν πράγματι χρειαστεί να δείξουμε την ιεράρχηση, δηλ. ποιος προηγείται και ποιος έπεται, τι θα λέγαμε; Νομίζω πρωτεύον/ δευτερεύον δικαίωμα προτίμησης/ προαίρεσης.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2011)

Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρει η μοδερατόρισα μπορεί να μην είναι αφεαυτού μετάφραση, αλλά με κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι πολλοί συνάδελφοι συντάσσουν πλέον σχέδια συμβάσεων με βάση μεταφράσεις ή τις όποιες αγγλοσαξονικές νομικές εμπειρίες τους. Για να τους απαλλάξω βέβαια από ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης, οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι πολύ συχνά υπακούουν στις οδηγίες του εντολέα τους. Τι να κάνεις όταν έρχεται η στελεχάρα και σου λέει "θέλω να μου φτιάξεις μια σύμβαση σαν κι αυτήν που χρησιμοποιούν στη μητρική εταιρία", πασάροντάς σου κάτι που καταρτίστηκε βάσει του δικαίου του Τέξας και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη κάποια ενδεχόμενα διαπολιτειακής σύγκρουσης νόμων και τα όποια ομοσπονδιακά πρότυπα του τάδε Restatement ή μια ωραία βρετανική σύμβαση; Πετάς μέσα και το δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης και την πρώτη αποδοχή κι ό,τι άλλο ωραίο!

Γιατί πρέπει να πούμε ότι λ.χ. το δικαίωμα πρώτης αποδοχής και εντελώς αδόκιμο είναι για την ελληνική νομική ορολογία και ανακριβές λόγω δουλικότητας στην απόδοση. Άλλο πράγμα το να αποδεχτείς *πρώτος* κι άλλο η *πρώτη αποδοχή*. 

Τέσπα, αν όντως ιεραρχούνται δύο ή πλείονα δικαιώματα προαιρέσεως θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε λόγο και για "κατά προτεραιότητα δικαίωμα προαιρέσεως"/ "κατ' απόλυτη προτεραιότητα δικαίωμα προαιρέσεως".

Έδιτ: δεύτερος έρχομαι στις επισημάνσεις μου, με πρόλαβε ο Θέμης, ως συνήθως εύστοχος και ταχύς.


----------

